

Details of Formlabs new 3D printer leak. The first low cost SLA machine - samwillis
http://articles.boston.com/2012-09-23/business/34002041_1_3-d-printer-laser-printers-designers

======
samwillis
From what is said about the use of a laser and liquid resin you can infer that
they are building an SLA (Stereolithography) machine and are aiming it at sub
$3000. This could be far more exciting than all the low cost FDM (fused
deposition modeling) 3D printers like the rep-rap. It could achieve a far
higher resolution than similar priced machines.

The only potential drawback of SLA at this price point is the cost of the
resin. The FDM machines use very low cost ABS plastic wire, the resin for an
SLA machine could be quite expensive. It will be interesting to see what resin
they have gone with and if they have found a relay cheap one to use.

Very exciting!

Formlabs website: <http://www.formlabs.com/>

